# NEED MOAR STONE EVOLUTIONS!



## Kai Lucifer (Apr 10, 2009)

Fire stone, Water stone, Leaf stone, Thunderstone, Moon stone... Is it just me or is there little point in these if only a few pokemon can evolve from them? Moon stone got one extra evolution from Delcatty in RSE, but other than that, no pokemon really use these stones at all. Look at Thunderstone, only two pokemon can evolve from it, when  can think of several other pokemon that could've evolved using it, eg. Electivire, Magnezone. So why the need for all these new types of stone? Come on Nintendo, you already have a stone for the night/darkness, and you didnt really need to add another.

Why can't there be more evolutions through the original stones?


----------



## Jetx (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I agree.


... Not really much else to say.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the addition of more stones was for continuity purposes - as in, if Magneton evolved with the Thunder Stone, it wouldn't make much sense continuity-wise as in previous games using the Stone on Magneton would, obviously, have no effect.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 10, 2009)

How about more alternate forms? Like, for example, you could evolve a Pokemon either by leveling up or by using a stone. The stone would offer a different form than the leveling up.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 10, 2009)

It makes a lot of sense for new evolutions of old Pokémon. As far as I know, you haven't, in any game, been able to meet the requirements for an evolution in a game before it was introduced. If Electabuzz had an evolution using the Thunderstone, it wouldn't make sense to introduce it in Sinnoh - both Electabuzz and the Thunderstone have existed since Red and Blue, and never have you been able to use it the Thunderstone on Electabuzz.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 10, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> It makes a lot of sense for new evolutions of old Pokémon. As far as I know, you haven't, in any game, been able to meet the requirements for an evolution in a game before it was introduced. If Electabuzz had an evolution using the Thunderstone, it wouldn't make sense to introduce it in Sinnoh - both Electabuzz and the Thunderstone have existed since Red and Blue, and never have you been able to use it the Thunderstone on Electabuzz.


That's basically what I was trying to say. And, if I recall correctly, Piloswine can learn AncientPower in earlier generations, so Mamoswine is the only new evolution that doesn't fit this 'rule'.


----------



## Adriane (Apr 10, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> That's basically what I was trying to say. And, if I recall correctly, Piloswine can learn AncientPower in earlier generations, so Mamoswine is the only new evolution that doesn't fit this 'rule'.


It cannot.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah. Not sure where I got that from, then...


----------



## Fredie (Apr 10, 2009)

Mudkip said:


> It cannot.


Yes it can. Piloswine can learn AncientPower by breeding or by evolution of a Shadow Swinub caught in Pokémon XD.
Also, Lickitung can learn Rollout by TM04 during Generation II, or when purified in Pokémon XD or tutored the move in Pokémon Emerald. And Lickitung needs to know the move Rollout to evolve into Lickilicky. This means that Piloswine and Lickitung could evolve before the generation that their evolutions were introduced in.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 11, 2009)

I never really use them in the games; they kinda just build up and sit in the backpack until I catch a random pokemon, (like vulpix), and go "hm, wonder if fire stone works on that.."

They should make leaf stone work on eevee, though; perhaps introduce an ice-type stone as well, if they haven't done so already.

Other than that, i'm comfortable with the stones the way they are atm.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 11, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Yes it can. Piloswine can learn AncientPower by breeding or by evolution of a Shadow Swinub caught in Pokémon XD.
> Also, Lickitung can learn Rollout by TM04 during Generation II, or when purified in Pokémon XD or tutored the move in Pokémon Emerald. And Lickitung needs to know the move Rollout to evolve into Lickilicky. This means that Piloswine and Lickitung could evolve before the generation that their evolutions were introduced in.


You're right, Bulbapedia does say it can learn AncientPower in gen II... By breeding with Diglett, Dugtrio, Wooper, Quagsire, Dunsparce, Phanpy, and Donphan. The numbers just go up in gen III. So I wonder why it's not listed on Veekun (where I know Mudkip checked that ;o) until gen IV? I mean, nobody cared about Pokemon XD, but it can learn it by breeding from gen II onward... so it's not like there was only a totally obscure method.
So I guess that point still stands. Perhaps Nintendo was just hoping nobody would notice those two exceptions.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 15, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I never really use them in the games; they kinda just build up and sit in the backpack until I catch a random pokemon, (like vulpix), and go "hm, wonder if fire stone works on that.."
> 
> They should make leaf stone work on eevee, though; perhaps introduce an ice-type stone as well, if they haven't done so already.
> 
> Other than that, i'm comfortable with the stones the way they are atm.


And allow the moon stone and sun stone to evolve Eevee into Umbreon and Espeon respectively ;)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 20, 2009)

Kali the Flygon said:


> And allow the moon stone and sun stone to evolve Eevee into Umbreon and Espeon respectively ;)


^ This.

And Shellos, quite frankly, should've evolved with a Water Stone.


----------



## Evolutionary (Apr 20, 2009)

Kali the Flygon said:


> And allow the moon stone and sun stone to evolve Eevee into Umbreon and Espeon respectively ;)


YES, teh happiness evolution is PAIN.

I agree with the lack of Pokemon evolving from stones...I have a whole heap of Water Stones from the Underground just SITTING there...


----------



## magnemite (Apr 20, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> YES, teh happiness evolution is PAIN.
> 
> I agree with the lack of Pokemon evolving from stones...I have a whole heap of Water Stones from the Underground just SITTING there...



Youl could sell them...
More on subject: I do agree, more pokemon should be able to evolve by stones... They should make new pokemon that can evolve from some current ones by stones, (just an idea)...


----------



## FKOD (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, it does seem a little weird that there's only a few pokemon evolve with stones. They can be a pain in the neck to get in some games, but there isn't an actual _shortage_ of stones. Heck, in FR/LG it was possible to buy the freakin' things.


----------



## Minkow (Apr 26, 2009)

And quite cheaply too. If I recall correctly, 2100P.


----------



## Espeonrules (Apr 28, 2009)

In FR/LG, it was easier to get them since you could buy them, as said above. In my opinion, I don't think there were any shortages of Pokemon that evolved from stones. If there are a lot of Pokemon that evolve from stones, then that means we have to buy/find more of them than we do now. To me, that is just a pain. It's not like no Pokemon evolve from stones.

To get slightly off topic, when I was little I made up a bunch of stones, just for the heck of it. I beleive there were stones of every type, but I don't remember what I called them. I think one was called a "Sting Stone" and another was "Glacier Stone".


----------



## HANTASTIC! (May 3, 2009)

yeah, i actually really agree with this. aside from eevee, there aren't many stone option pokemon. but at the same time, i don't find stones as fun as leveling up because you can do it whenever you want, providing you don't have to go crazy searching for the stone in the first place. whereas leveling up you have a goal, and you just train that pokemon until it finally reaches the level.

but still, some more stone-pokemon would be nice, especially some more moon stones.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, get rid of all trade evolution, move evolution, happiness, and any other wierd evolutions. Replace all with stone evolutions. Even better, just play crystal cause DP sucks.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 11, 2009)

When making new pokémon for the next generation of games, Game Freak should really consider making them stone evolution pokémon - for some _variety_. And no pre/evolutions, either. Fuck that.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 12, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I think the addition of more stones was for continuity purposes - as in, if Magneton evolved with the Thunder Stone, it wouldn't make much sense continuity-wise as in previous games using the Stone on Magneton would, obviously, have no effect.


Zephyrous said it the best, really.
Although, more brand-new Pokemon lines with old stones would be good. They did it with Skitty, so..


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Or how about if they sort of combined stone evolution with the D/P/Pt method whereby you can only evolve Pokémon at certain locations (a la Eevee > Leafeon/Glaceon, Nosepass/Magneton > Probopass/Magnezone)? That allows stone evolutions for old Pokémon but keeps the continuity unscathed because although one could try to use that stone on that Pokémon in earlier editions, one couldn't get to _that location_.

[/useless idea]


----------



## BynineB (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or how about if they sort of combined stone evolution with the D/P/Pt method whereby you can only evolve Pokémon at certain locations (a la Eevee > Leafeon/Glaceon, Nosepass/Magneton > Probopass/Magnezone)? That allows stone evolutions for old Pokémon but keeps the continuity unscathed because although one could try to use that stone on that Pokémon in earlier editions, one couldn't get to _that location_.
> 
> [/useless idea]


I think that'd ruin the point.


----------



## Diz (Jun 12, 2009)

You could make some prevos that only evolve into an already established family via stone evolution.


----------



## Sapphiron (Jun 13, 2009)

The Sun Stone needs more love... Only Bellossom and Sunflora can spawn from it, and they just forgot about it by 3rd Gen. Oh, and Thunder Stone is mostly ignored ever since 1ST. EFFING. GEN. Only Raichu and Jolteon come from it.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 23, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I think the addition of more stones was for continuity purposes - as in, if Magneton evolved with the Thunder Stone, it wouldn't make much sense continuity-wise as in previous games using the Stone on Magneton would, obviously, have no effect.


It'd be nice for Pokemon to eventually _die_, so that it can make a comeback with shitloads of revisions, like Nidoran being one Pokemon and similar things.


----------

